# Neat Video on Vapor Wake dogs



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Vapor Wake Detection Dogs on Vimeo


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

love to see that the recognition of a dog's natural scenting ability is getting recognition and being used to some specific scent.

Air scenting , trailing , dogs have always done it , sometimes being given corrections to get onto the footstep track . 

take a female in season for a walk around the block , or just put her in the back yard , see how many hopeful suitors you will have on your doorstep . That is her vapor wake.

Dogs can assess fairly quickly whether there is something present or not.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It is nice to see a visual representation which is why I liked the video. They are fine tuning a skill dogs definitely have and use.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

great video .
If the Barwig video had gone through that is what we would have tried to illustrate skin rafts which will be in a "cloud" some feet off the actual foot print .

Each body has a unique chemistry which will alter the gases of respiration, sweat , and other , so a man going through a crowd can be isolated , a canine version of where's Waldo. 

Disaster search, avalanche , HUSAR which is heavy urban search and rescue for large scale disaster LCSAR - Search and Rescue Dogs

seem to be more and more job opportunities for scent dogs . That is a good thing .


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm getting ready to set out a garden of heirloom vegetables . While checking out companion planting I found this -- "ridiculous" fact - come on now -- put the dogs to shame already , why don't you 
"Carrot root fly can smell carrots from up to a mile away."

Do we stand a chance.

How do you even imagine this ability . "We" as humans are so handicapped , if it weren't for our brains .

garden thread anyone ?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Awesome video. Animals are totally amazing.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

carmspack said:


> I'm getting ready to set out a garden of heirloom vegetables . While checking out companion planting I found this -- "ridiculous" fact - come on now -- put the dogs to shame already , why don't you
> "Carrot root fly can smell carrots from up to a mile away."
> 
> Do we stand a chance.
> ...


That is amazing! And the gardeners' annual battle begins!

I just put out some heirloom tomatoes, I can't remember the name and the tag is out in the garden with the plants, lol, but I am looking forward to them. They are mostly orange striped with red, size and consistency of a beefsteak, but low acid, sweet taste. Been looking for low acid tomatoes for my sister's sake.

Perhaps a gardening thread would be great! And I would tell the stories of my tomato-eating GSDs and GSDxs, the rascals!

Susan


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

The video was really interesting. I wasn't surprised with the labs, but really surprised to see the GSPs, my impression of them (admittedly limited) was that they are not so easy to train, kind of hard-headed. 

Carmen, do you think they could train the carrot root fly, lol?

Sometimes it makes me sad, though, dogs who were bred to herd sheep or cattle, or hunt game birds, in this day and age have to be repurposed to hunt/find implements of war...

Susan


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

A good GSP is a lot of dog. They are used a lot for scent type work.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I believe GSPs are widely used as SAR dogs in Germany. One of the breeds that has been maintained for work purposes. Actually, an independant hard headed kind of dog can do very well in detection work. 

I would be up for a garden thread in chat. We have built some awesome raised beds this year and are doing a combination of Huglekultur and Square Foot Gardening. I am a bit late getting out my plants but we have a long growing season.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

garden thread , me too , just came in from the rain (while dogs having a free romp) .
I was spreading Jersey Green Sand and Volcanic Ash from a northern Ontario pre-glacial long extinct volcano !!! has micro minerals "rare earth" (different category). 
http://www.victorysoil.com/pages/frontpage Minerals make such a huge difference for the plant, for the taste , for the nutritional value , for the the plants' resistance to bugs and other threats . Two years ago I grew chard . One leaf was enough for a family of four that loves chard. I had so much crop that I brought a leaf for each of my "market" friends . We fooled around using them as palm fronds to fan each other . 
I had a bird of paradise plant that I started outdoors . Year two transplanted it . Year three transplanted. Year four it was 10 feet tall, took over my two storey sun room -- looked outstanding but took up too much room . Offered it to friends - no room --- offered it to a set-wrangler for movies (there is a greenhouse due north which does exactly this) --- they didn't have the need - so poor plant was left outside , and being tropical ......


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Ok, I will start one.......Done.....we can talk in the chat forum.


----------

